# Family Guy



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't know if this is a new or old episode, but I'm watching Family Guy right now and Lois gained weight. Peter ends up loving it and feeding her, telling her he wants her to get fatter. Parts of it are offensive, but I thought it was cool that they did that anyway.


----------



## Dwavenhobble (Oct 10, 2008)

IDigHeavyGuys said:


> I don't know if this is a new or old episode, but I'm watching Family Guy right now and Lois gained weight. Peter ends up loving it and feeding her, telling her he wants her to get fatter. Parts of it are offensive, but I thought it was cool that they did that anyway.



episode title "sibling rivalry" basically Peter has a vasectomy so whilst abstaining from sex lois gains weight but then peter wont have sex with her as shes gained weight


----------



## Mac5689 (Oct 10, 2008)

IDigHeavyGuys said:


> I don't know if this is a new or old episode, but I'm watching Family Guy right now and Lois gained weight. Peter ends up loving it and feeding her, telling her he wants her to get fatter. Parts of it are offensive, but I thought it was cool that they did that anyway.



its a year or two old but i liked that episode too.


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats a brill episode, but then again is there a bad episode of family guy? If so I have yet to see it lol.

Lois looked quite cute bigger, but she was no Meg :smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah pretty old but funny


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, I came home from doing some part-time work and Georgia (my husband) started telling me about the episode. (It was half-over.) Then it got to the part where Peter starts feeding her cake and saying, "I want you fatter!" and Georgia looked at me, laughed, and said, "Your kinda show, right?" -hehe-


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 11, 2008)

Does anyone know what series that episode is in please? 

View attachment fam guy.jpeg


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 11, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> Does anyone know what series that episode is in please?



I'm not sure of your question, but here's the wikipedia on that episode. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sibling_Rivalry_(Family_Guy)


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks IDigHeavyGuys for that link i have found that episode now.


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 11, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> Thanks IDigHeavyGuys for that link i have found that episode now.



You're welcome.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Oct 11, 2008)

I love that episode seen it so many times it's from season 4. I definitely think fat Lois is way hotter lol.


----------



## NoWayOut (Oct 11, 2008)

george83 said:


> Thats a brill episode, but then again is there a bad episode of family guy? If so I have yet to see it lol.



I'd have agreed with you before the new season. But I think the last two episodes were just awful.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Oct 11, 2008)

omg last sunday's episode was just annoying. I love family guy but I honestly had to change the channel.


----------



## Emma (Oct 12, 2008)

The bird is not the fucking word.


----------



## NoWayOut (Oct 12, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> The bird is not the fucking word.



AMEN, could not agree more!


----------



## olwen (Oct 12, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> The bird is not the fucking word.



LOL. Tell me about it. That stupid fucking song had been in my head off and on all week! The episode was kind of assinine. I hope this rest of this season won't suck so bad.


----------



## Fatkid11 (Oct 12, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> Does anyone know what series that episode is in please?



Its in Volume 4 of the dvd sets if thats what your asking.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Oct 12, 2008)

when Peter's talking about how great fat sex is.. lol
and in the end.. and he's like "uhhh this is exactly what it looks like" lol I thought it was a very cute episode! Hate to ruin it for those who haven't seen it yet.. lol


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 13, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> The bird is not the fucking word.





NoWayOut said:


> CurvyEm said:
> 
> 
> > The bird is not the fucking word.
> ...





olwen said:


> CurvyEm said:
> 
> 
> > The bird is not the fucking word.
> ...


"Again! Again! I love repetition!"

I must admit I skipped the whole second "lol it's jesus" half, but the first 15 minutes had me ROLLING. Seriously, if you don't like asinine, run-it-into-the-ground humor you probably shouldn't be watching Family Guy.

Maybe just cause you haven't got the song out of your head. I have. 

*is going to totally start birdrolling*


----------



## IrishBard (Oct 13, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> Does anyone know what series that episode is in please?



4, I think

I like it for two reasons. 

1 the feeding and weight gain bit

2 Bertram and stewie duke it out again!


----------



## olwen (Oct 13, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> "Again! Again! I love repetition!"
> 
> I must admit I skipped the whole second "lol it's jesus" half, but the first 15 minutes had me ROLLING. Seriously, if you don't like asinine, run-it-into-the-ground humor you probably shouldn't be watching Family Guy.
> 
> ...



One of my fav family guy jokes is the one where peter hurts his ankle. It makes me smile every time and they've done it so often. These jokes fall flat tho, when they try to make the same one last for a whole episode. The best part of that episode for me, was when they spoofed Office Space.

And Wag, I just want you to know - the bird is definitely not the word.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm gonna make my own meme; birdrolling will be all the rage. With a properly done video, it'll be the last word on rolling.


----------



## Qcumber (Oct 17, 2008)

That's odd. I always thought that the bird was the word.

Bird, bird, bird, 
bird is _the_ word!


----------



## knives (Oct 19, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> I'm gonna make my own meme; birdrolling will be all the rage. With a properly done video, it'll be the last word on rolling.


Personally I hope that Ben Affleck bit from the Role Models trailer becomes the next meme.


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 20, 2008)

Haven't posted in ages, haven't had the itch, but at any rate, at Target they selling dashboard familyguy characters, including Peter, Stewie and Quagmire. I thought they were amusing


----------



## steely (Oct 21, 2008)

Watching a rerun of Family Guy right now.It's the one where they have to relocate down south cause someone is trying to kill Chris.

The fun part of this one is where Stewie is singing with the Deliverence type group.He sings this song
Met her on my CB said her name was Mimi
Sounded like an angel come to earth.
When I went to met her didn't have to feed her
Just as tall as me three times the girth.
Oh,my fat baby loves to eat.
Big old Buddha belly and her breasts way past her feet.
My fat baby loves to eaaat,my big ol' fat baby loves to eat.

I guess some people might find it offensive but I just loved.The tune was catchy,too


----------



## russianhacker69 (Oct 25, 2008)

_ah family guy is so awesome:happy:
One of my fav quotes of all time from it is at the end when hes on top of the bag of fat "uhm... It's exactly what it looks like" fell off my bed after that  _


----------



## Eden (Oct 30, 2008)

In the original episode mentioned about Lois gaining, I love when Peter starts stuffing her and says "I want you fatter, it will please me" LOL


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Apr 26, 2012)

Those are great the recent ones however... Kinda aren't as good


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 27, 2012)

Mitchapalooza said:


> Those are great the recent ones however... Kinda aren't as good



I agree. The show seem to have cross the line between being funny and just being weird.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Apr 27, 2012)

russianhacker69 said:


> _ah family guy is so awesome:happy:
> One of my fav quotes of all time from it is at the end when hes on top of the bag of fat "uhm... It's exactly what it looks like" fell off my bed after that  _



I literally fell out of my chair laughing at that part!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 27, 2012)

I remember the episode Peter made Lois gain awhole bunch of weight. I loved that episode. I love Family Guy.


----------

